# Stoudamire not coming to Houston



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> SPOILER ALERT: I spoke to a source to tells me Damon Stoudamire isn't going to Houston or Cleveland and will likely agree to terms with a mystery team sometime in the next 72 hours unless the Blazers get involved in a sign and trade.


http://www.oregonlive.com/canzano/



> Nash said he's willing to go to next season with Ruben Patterson, Darius Miles and Viktor Khryapa backing up Zach Randolph at power forward.
> 
> However, Houston offered Damon Stoudamire $1.8 million a year and also made a few sign-and-trade proposals to the Blazers -- including Clarence Weatherspoon, Nash said. Now, Stoudamire is thought to be ready to sign with another NBA team, Nash said.
> 
> ...


http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...sports/1122631476279270.xml&coll=7&thispage=2

Not sure why this whole Stoudamire infatuation got started. I would much rather have Howard... let's just move on and pretend like none of this ever happened.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank God.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this doesnt mean we are gonna start pursuing sprewell, does it?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> this doesnt mean we are gonna start pursuing sprewell, does it?


o no lets hope not, lets go for gary payton or a trade for fisher


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Derek Fisher? You want his 5 years and 36 million dollars? 


A mystery team! Sounds like fun. The guy who wrote this article has a great chance of being right, since he has only eliminated two teams from the discussion.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> o no lets hope not, lets go for gary payton or a trade for fisher


We can't just trade Fisher, we would put Fisher and Foyle in one package.

How about Fisher/Foyle for Deke/Weatherspoon?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

He signed with Memphis btw. Wonder what happens to Jason Williams?


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> He signed with Memphis btw. Wonder what happens to Jason Williams?



JW will be traded. West wants him out.

Uh Fisher, NO


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

23 said:


> West wants him out.


really? says who?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Zeus said:


> really? says who?


west did

_Stoudamire, 31, denied a published report that he had agreed to a four-year, $17 million deal with Memphis. Grizzlies President Jerry West also denied the report, but did say that Stoudamire is on his list of players to replace Jason Williams, who is expected to be traded, and backup Earl Watson, who is expected to sign a free agent deal elsewhere._
http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/112297676470690.xml&coll=7


----------



## tb3214 (Aug 10, 2002)

You guys dodged a bullet. With Portland being my favorite team and Houston being my second favorite I didn't want to have to endure anymore of Damon. Sura can do everything Damon can for Houston and add better defense and rebounding, no need for a scoring point guard when you have McGrady on your team.


----------

